
Why people put their Myers-Briggs personality types on their Tinder profiles - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/08/15/four-letters-can-say-lot-why-people-put-their-myers-briggs-personality-types-their-tinder-profiles/
======
Tanath
Same reasons they put their zodiac/astrological signs. About as scientific.

------
Causality1
My Myers-Briggs type is like my IQ: I know what it is and I have no issue
telling anyone who asks, but I don't advertise it or offer it without
specifically being asked.

